# Ever lusted after/dated/married/whatever a woman not your preferred physical type?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Just wondering what your experience has been and how you interpret them?

So have you had a relationship of any sort with a woman you had to admit was not your physical preference? What kind of relationship was it? Since it was not a physical attraction, what about her did you find irresistible? Was she feisty, intellectual, deep; were you in a rebellious stage or was she just the boss's daughter? 

Let us know about the relationship whether it was a fling, a relationship, marriage or an affair?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm interested in the responses.I fear my SO has this issue with my body type...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Neither my STBXW or current SO would have my "preferred" body type, being perfectly honest. But for my SO (who I've been seeing for two years), it was her attitude, confidence, and intelligence that caught me. And don't get me wrong, she's very hot, and sex with her is freaking awesome.

Not sure if that helps. If you have specific questions, let me know. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep. My second wife was not my "ideal" physical type to get the most out of my sexual attraction. There were other qualities I deemed more important to a long term relationship and I found those in her. Had I understood more about a woman's body and the chemistry connected, I would have chosen differently. My mistake.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

My xw wasn't anything like I prefer... We were together for 12 yrs and the sex was terrible.. I think we stayed together because we were best friends, could talk about anything and had many common interests.. However, that wasn't enough to hold things together. 

I was never really physically attracted to her... but she had an awesome personality.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I do have a preferred physical type but I've dated women of all different shapes, sizes, & races.

A woman who is "my type" is going to attract my attention much quicker than a woman not my type BUT it really doesn't matter to me in a relationship because there's so much more to it than the physical.

I am also pretty versatile as far as what I find attractive and while I prefer a tight little female form I can appreciate a curvy girl with a badankadonk no problem.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was going to post, but I may be misinteprated as racist if I say it =/

But yes, I've dated/married women that didn't match my physical standards, my wife was one. She didn't really have much competition as her personality and our intellectual and emotional chemistry was extremely strong, the physical just came naturally. But I don't normally go for women like that.

I think most men are like that though, like ok, we have our dream girls, but then we have our realities, and we all just can't hold out forever for perfection. Something's gotta give


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

There have been a small number of women who were not my ideal physical type who have caught and briefly held my interest, but I never lusted after/dated/married or otherwise pursued a realtionship with any of them.

As shallow as it sounds, if a woman isn't somewhere within the sphere of my ideal physical type, I find it difficult to maintain attraction long enough to fully appreciate her other qualities.

It's bad I know, but that's just how I am.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, my 3rd gf when I was young was pretty much completely outside my sphere of ideal physical type which was ironic because many other men admired her (beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say), and we just weren't compatible.

In fact, I outright refused/couldn't bring myself to even desire her sexually. Like if she hit two or three standards then maybe sure but everything about her was a turn off, well, either than her legs... at least from a meter away, cause erm, hair... >.>

So I wasted both my time and hers, besides I'd rather be shallow and honest and hold out for a woman that really gets me going then be a dishonest prick dropping my standards and misleading a woman by making her think she has a chance.

So hey, I don't think it's bad, I think it's worse when people aren't shallow enough at times, but that's just me


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Well, my 3rd gf when I was young was pretty much completely outside my sphere of ideal physical type which was ironic because many other men admired her (beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say), and we just weren't compatible.
> 
> In fact, I outright refused/couldn't bring myself to even desire her sexually. Like if she hit two or three standards then maybe sure but everything about her was a turn off, well, either than her legs... at least from a meter away, cause erm, hair... >.>
> 
> ...


I totally agree. That's why I'm going to the SI swimsuit model site and pick my next partner. LOL

Edit: Just teasing, RD.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

personally, I don't have a type, but rather types I don't find attractive


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Almostrecovered, that's the same thing  lol

2ntnuf, you know what I mean lol


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Almostrecovered, that's the same thing  lol


no it's not

I can find a skinny flat chested woman attractive and a curvy buxom woman attractive, etc

but not say one with fake boobs or too fat, etc

iow, I am open to many types and look to exclude small subsets rather than look for a specific type


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

My husband used to openly admit that he didn't much like how skinny I was when we were dating (I was very underweight, though there wasn't much I could do about it). I've since gotten to a healthier weight and am much more his type in that respect. He also recently told me he thought he was into large breasts until I came along, and now he thinks mine are the perfect size for him.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> no it's not
> 
> I can find a skinny flat chested woman attractive and a curvy buxom woman attractive, etc
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not a "boob man" or "leg man" or any of those.

I've been with seriously stacked women and loved every minute of and I've been with flat chested A cups and loved every minute of it.

Short hair, long hair, bigs ass, no ass...none of that stuff really matters to me.

I don't like cosmetic surgery especially boob jobs, they may have improved since the last time I had one in my hand but back then it was a turn off.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I go for facial symmetry


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Actually, I think it's semantics. I know I try to find a woman I am attracted to, but who is also attracted to me. That may not be the "ideal" body type, so that woman may not make my jaw drop every time I look at her. She will be within my "range" of ideally suited visual attractiveness. I think the rest of my attraction to her comes from what she says, does, believes, how she respects me, etc.

This thread reminds me of the old thread that asked if men "settle". Don't men and women both, in a way, settle? I think we do to some degree, because we are all individuals with our own needs, wants, likes, ..............."requirements". 

The result in settling? Forums like this. If we all found the "ideal" partner, in my mind, there would be no issues. That's "ideal".


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

In my past, the more physical and sexual attraction we had, the more dysfunctional the relationship was. Maybe because we were together for the wrong reasons?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not my H's preferred physical type. I'm not Beyonce!

He still likes me though


----------



## Topical storm (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah but it was just sex. Dated No. Never. Wouldn't be caught dead with them.


----------

